# Anybody Know If Health Ins Can Be Written Off?



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll be doing research, but later on . . . was wondering if anybody here knows whether health insurance is a business expense . . . I'm guessing I'd have to form a Corporation and name myself as an employee to do it, right?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

circle1 said:


> I'll be doing research, but later on . . . was wondering if anybody here knows whether health insurance is a business expense . . . I'm guessing I'd have to form a Corporation and name myself as an employee to do it, right?


If you're self employed and not eligible for group coverage with any employer or your spouse's employer you can deduct 100% of your health insurance premiums on line 29 of your 1040.


----------

